# Kleingewerbe - Mobiler Getränke Ausschank



## Universal (29. April 2012)

Hallo liebe community,

ich habe mir überlegt einen sogenannten "getränke- Rucksack" zuzulegen und auf Events/Veranstaltungen auszuschenken.

Leider gestaltet sich das realisieren schwieriger als ich gedacht hätte da ich mich mit diesem Gewerbe oft in gewissen grau Zonen bewege und ich mir nicht sicher bin was ich alles benötige.

z.B. : Ich bin mir sicher das ich einen Gewerbeschein brauche, aber wie sieht es mit einem Ausschankschein (z.B. für Bier) aus?
Oder ob man eine Hygieneschulung zum reinigen der Zapfanlage nachweisen muss.
Brauche ich auch eine Genehmigung vom jeweiligen Bundesland wenn ich z.B. in der Öffentlichkeit ausschenke?

Und wie sieht es aus wenn ich z.B. jemanden einstellen sollte der für mich läuft, also als mein angestellter? Braucht er ebenfalls die gleichen Dokumente?

Ich hoffe das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.

Vielen dank und mit freundlichen Gruß,

Uni


----------

